# Got the lathe, now all the questions!



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I thought I'd start a new thread instead of hijacking Harry's beautiful pens thread.

Harry thanks for making me do some investigative work. It turns out the specs I gave you were wrong, they were on the website and have since been changed. The manual correctly states the threads are 8TPI x1". Thank heaven's I didn't run out and buy anything.:blink:
The spur and live center both have #1 Morse tapers. 

I see many different styles of chucks in a wide price range. 4 jaw, 3 jaw, small ones, so what's the preferred chuck? Remember I am only going to be trying some pens and maybe a small bowl. It only has a 12" bed, and capacity for maybe a 6" bowl? It came with a 5 3/4" face plate.

What else is an absolute MUST have for doing this kind of stuff? I want to stay fairly low budget after all this is not a OneWay lathe.:lol: And it's all still only a hobby. 

Isn't it?:shout:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Don't know if you can get Grizzly up there but they have a chuck that is a clone to the $230 Vicmarc. It will use all there jaws and they are $99. Here is the page for them. Grizzly.com® -- Online Catalog I have 3 of them and am in the process of getting 2 more. I am lazy and don't like changing jaws. I think you can get the Nova G-3 chuck up there and it is a very good smaller chuck. Not sure what's available but either of these chucks are excellent and you will get more idea's.


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> I thought I'd start a new thread instead of hijacking Harry's beautiful pens thread.
> 
> Harry thanks for making me do some investigative work. It turns out the specs I gave you were wrong, they were on the website and have since been changed. The manual correctly states the threads are 8TPI x1". Thank heaven's I didn't run out and buy anything.:blink:
> The spur and live center both have #1 Morse tapers.
> ...


Hi Deb. I presume you have a metalwork lathe. Generally a 3 jaw chuck is self centering meaning the work is gripped and is roughly centered. I say roughly in the broadest sense as with a round shaft it is close enough for most operations. Not so with an irregular shaped piece. For this, a 4 jaw independent chuck is used. On these, each jaw is adjusted independently of the others. This means you can "push " the work in different directions to get a very accurate position. Each has it's use. Engineers cringe when watching a woodworker using a lathe as the high speed and the nature of wood combined with the cutting forces mean the work can work it's way out of a chuck and cause injury. A safer way is to use a faceplate where the work can be more securely held.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bernie the Nova G3 is available here - $135.00. I could probably get the Grizzly at Federated Tool here, but they don't sell online so I can't check the price. 
I am learning from Bobj3 about how to be a cheap SOB  so tell me what wrong with this chuck other then the ridiculous low price. I need to know what* not *to look for as well.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Murry. No it's a cheapie Mastercraft mini wood lathe. Just something for me to test the waters with  But thanks for the jaw explanation, makes more sense now.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Deb, I find it hard to believe that the price shown isn't a misprint! I would grab one real quick. Whilst a four jaw scroll chuck is a necessity, at that price you couldn't afford not to have the independent four jaw one and it will suffice until such time as you flash your eye lashes at hubby and tell him that Harry said you just have to have one!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Harry, I'll pick one up. Scroll jaw... ok now I understand that difference as well. Thanks!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Deb,

I have the G3 and have been VERY happy with it for over 2 years now. Of course I am a casual turner unlike Bernie and some others than turn constantly.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Bob, I see the G3 has lots of different jaw add ons. I don't know if I understand the reasons for that. Still doing research. 
Busy Bee also has a cheap Scroll Jaw Chuck. It's just hard to buy these things when I don't even know what I am supposed to be doing with them yet..lol. I am trying to squeeze reading and video watching (and online window shopping of course) into my getting-crazier-by-the-minute Xmas schedule.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Deb, for pens, you really don't need a chuck, as you'll likely be turning on a mandrel or between centers. Beyond that, you can use faceplates and jam chucks for small bowl/box work. So I'd suggest waiting a while before investing in a chuck. You might just find yourself upgrading your lathe and would want a chuck to fit that (needs to match the spindle threads, or have interchangeable adapters). That said, I have two Oneway Talon chucks and several sets of jaws that my bride and I now share.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Deb go with this chuck on this post. I bought one similar to the one in your first post it doesn't work well with wood. Kept flying acrossed the room. But if you can afford the G3 get it you won't go wrong.




CanuckGal said:


> Thanks Bob, I see the G3 has lots of different jaw add ons. I don't know if I understand the reasons for that. Still doing research.
> Busy Bee also has a cheap Scroll Jaw Chuck. It's just hard to buy these things when I don't even know what I am supposed to be doing with them yet..lol. I am trying to squeeze reading and video watching (and online window shopping of course) into my getting-crazier-by-the-minute Xmas schedule.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

CanuckGal said:


> Bernie the Nova G3 is available here - $135.00. I could probably get the Grizzly at Federated Tool here, but they don't sell online so I can't check the price.
> I am learning from Bobj3 about how to be a cheap SOB  so tell me what wrong with this chuck other then the ridiculous low price. I need to know what* not *to look for as well.



Problem in my mind with that chuck is it is for a metal lathe. If you do pick one up as you said make sure that it will adapt to your lathe. I bought one and it is being used on my metal lathe because I can't get a adaptor to make it fit my wood lathe. Those types of chucks are for holding metal. When spinning a piece of wood you want something like the G-3. The Grizzly chuck is $99. If you look at the page I gave you the one just above it that uses tommy bars for $45 would be a great starter chuck. I have two that I started with and still use them to this day. This one would be ok also http://busybeetools.ca/cgi-bin/picture10?NTITEM=B2249108.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

> Bernie the Nova G3 is available here - $135.00.


Be careful with the G3: First of all, KMS tools do it for $119 *including the insert*. Do you have access to KMS? Note that some vendors will sell you the chuck for $100+ but will sell you the insert separately for $20-30! There is a company in Quebec who sell the chuck, insert and a different set of jaws for $179 which I thought was a good deal until I got mine at KMS.

If in future you acquire a different lathe with a spindle other than 1-8 you can just buy a different insert for it.

Beware the chucks with tommy bars - I have one on my Taig and I also bought the Nova Midi before I got the G3. The tommy bars are right pain: You need three hands. I delegated the Midi to a specific task.

I have the Busy Bee 4-jaw you posted. it *is* a wood turning chuck but the quality is not great. 

Finally, one of the benefits of the Nova chucks is that they come with a screw so you can use them as a screw chuck, too.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

CanuckGal said:


> Bernie the Nova G3 is available here - $135.00. I could probably get the Grizzly at Federated Tool here, but they don't sell online so I can't check the price.
> I am learning from Bobj3 about how to be a cheap SOB  so tell me what wrong with this chuck other then the ridiculous low price. I need to know what* not *to look for as well.


As Bernie pointed out, that's a metalwork chuck. Unlike Bernie, I can't stand chucks with tommy bars, compared to single key operated ones they suck! I can't imagine anyone who has the choice of chuck types to go for the tommy bar ones.

Bernie, it just occurred to me, why don't you make an adaptor?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> As Bernie pointed out, that's a metalwork chuck. Unlike Bernie, I can't stand chucks with tommy bars, compared to single key operated ones they suck! I can't imagine anyone who has the choice of chuck types to go for the tommy bar ones.
> 
> Bernie, it just occurred to me, why don't you make an adaptor?



To lazy Harry. I don't mind the tommy bars at all. I can tighten the bowl or vase in the chuck with one hand on the tommy bars Harry. The reason I got them is because when I started I was cheap. Now I have Vicmarc chucks. Yes about $215 instead of $45.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

One more thing:

When I was looking at this last time I found a thread where BernieW mentioned the Grizzly chucks. As you know Grizzly does not ship to Canada but Busy Bee carry many items that are identical (although often more expensive and the selection is not as good). I was going through their catalog and found this:

Busy Bee Tools Product Detail

Just going by the picture it is the same chuck but no guarantees. I briefly considered it but then the G3 came along. If you can visit the store you might want to look at it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

CR that is the one. They are a Vicmarc clone and will accept all of their jaws.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

That $99 Grizzly chuck is the one that I asked Santa for and I'm pretty sure it is under the tree...not that I have been snooping around or anything.
Now, I am off to practice looking surprised.:dance3:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's great guys thanks for all your information and suggestions. And for doing some of my "window shopping" for me. The only reason Busy Bee gets so much of my business is they are right down the road from me...hence no waiting or shipping costs! 
I know some of thier stuff is big name clones. Next time I am in there I am going to check out both those chucks thoroughly. 
I did pick up the Richard Raffan Complete Illustrated Guide to Turning today.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey congratulation's on your new lathe, it looks great, lets see some photos soon..


----------

